# html + jquery(javascript-framework): elegantes und flexibles Formulardesign



## moloch (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand ein paar oder den Stichpunkt geben zu eleganten und flexiblen Formulardesign? 
oder ist css , legend, fieldset schon der richtige weg? 
Also das Design soll immer leicht umstellbar sein.. Z.B. für verschiedene Kunden.

grüße


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jun 2010)

sprichst du von HTML oder JavaScript?
das ist nicht Java


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Jun 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> sprichst du von HTML oder JavaScript?
> das ist nicht Java



Habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber ein Benutzer mit 100 Beiträgen, sollte das wissen...Möglicherweise hat macht auch iwas im WebBereich mit Java, wobei er aber im Falschen Bereich gelandet ist.


----------



## moloch (9. Jun 2010)

sowohl als auch..

html + jquery(javascript-framework) wird im frontend genutzt. java im backend.

grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Jun 2010)

und was hat das mit AWT, Swing oder SWT zu tun?
=> Falscher Bereich


----------



## moloch (9. Jun 2010)

oh mist hast recht... wie / wer verschiebt das?
achso ihr meint das ist komplett falsches forum... ja ok überredet tips trotzdem evtl?


----------

